# ViP 722 HDMI problems



## HCCDesignGuy (Jul 29, 2009)

I have now multiple homes which have Dish 722 boxes installed connected via HDMI. After a period of time the TVs begin showing signs of HDMI problems which you might normally see when the signal between the box & display is too weak (lines shooting acorss the screen, small green and red dots, image flashing in/out but not loosing HDCP handshake). Eventually this turns into the image going in/out and finally it will go out completely. Sometimes the TV looses sync with the tuner while other times they seem to know they're connected and maintain the handshake.

The homes are both wired differently; 1 uses Gefen fiber HDMI cables, the other we have terminated our own fiber and are using HDMI + dig audio + RS232 encoder/decoders at each end. We've tried changing the jumpers between the fiber cables/coders and the tuners & displays. This seems will often times yield a different result and in many cases appears to fix the problem however at some point_ could be 2 minutes, could be 2 weeks_ but the problem will resurface.

In one of these homes we have gone through NUMEROUS TVs and thought that we may have a power problem I'm doubtful of this at this point. That said, because we are not directly connected to these TVs via copper I fail to understand how any kind of anomoly or surge could be passed from the tuner to the display via the HDMI.

Displays being used are various model LCDs and plasmas from Runco_ some newer technology since Planar has re-engineered the scalar boards; some original Runco boards.

Oh yeah, if we replace the satellite tuners with new ones, the problem goes away... for a while but does come back. Problem is not evident with any sources aside from the Dish tuners feeding through the same cable.

It also seems like it may perhaps have something to do with how hot long the tuners have been on because when we see these problems we're also noting the HDMI cable ends are very hot to the touch on both the connector end itself and the boot that surrounds it... as if we may be exceeding the functional operating temp for the cable.


----------

